# Have you prepped your dog?



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

I am a very firm believer in making sure your dog is prepped also, but not just with food and gear but trained. So I ask you guys what kind of training have you guys done for your dog to prep?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I have ten cases of tennis balls air locked!!!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I told the fat dog we would eat him first. I dont think thats what you meant though.

Naw, my dawgs are useless for anything but barking. But u are right, dogs would be integral to many survival scenarios. They should be icluded in your planning.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

All mine are use to saddlebags & three are cart trained.

Don't forget enough flea & tick medicine as well as heartworm prevention.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

We have two dogs, one can rebuild a deuce and a half, and the other is a field medic. Ok, just kidding, they are our babies, except for barking that would be about it. I do agree, dogs would be an important part of after SHTF, I am sure we'd get a couple large dogs when needed.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My dog is too old to be useful for much more than being my best friend. He sleeps almost always, and the way I see it, he's earned it.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Dog training helps in such a big way for many scenarios and it doesn't have to be anything to serious like protection training but just simple obedience training can make a world of a difference during that vital time when you are bugging out and everything is chaotic. Theres some cool gear that is fully functional for dogs and at a good price that can be found. I was able to pick up a great bag to attach to my dogs tactical harness at a great price. I know that dog training requires a lot of time and effort and not everyone is able to devote this time but its a good reminder that you can turn your pet into an asset. Though I wish my dog could build a deuce and a half or be a medic that be awesome lol.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I try to keep a months worth of food and some extra flea stuff for the mutts. 
The cats are just plain 'ol good eating.  I may not be able to skin a rabbit in 3 minutes but I do make some seriously good kitty-cat casserole. layful:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got a small chihuahua and what he lacks in size and strength he makes up by his bark. If anybody gets close to the house he lets everybody in the house know about it. Best and cheapest alarm system ever!


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

You know its a great idea to have a stockpile of food on hand this allows you to easily transition your dog to other foods if need be gradually. Now I know its tough to prep with a small dog and give it a role like a large dog can but like you stated he's an alarm for you and that's the great part he has a role but enforce this role and show him how you want him to alert. This way its a trained alert and he's rewarded and feels like he has a role in a family/pack. You can modify a dogs behavior if he is doing what you want but you just want a slight change. Example your dog is barking at the door you can train a command for the dog to go to stay by your side and continue to bark or even go to a designated area in the house so he is out of harms way if your worried about him getting hurt because he is small. Even training the dog in basic obedience to stay near you and to be efficient on a recall would do great.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I've tried to have a "danger" tone that makes them look for the snake - they stop and look around, know I am pensive about something. Hoping that point "stop" will protect them.
Yes food
Yes meds
Spend time trying to learn what they can't eat or eat much of. Right now cooking for them is 1/3 each meat, grain, vegetable.
They can all gooseshtep in line from biggest to smallest and just in case, I already made them all little turbans and got them to howl and yip like coyotes in case we have to "fit in"....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Great thread! My girl is too old to be of much good. If SHTF before she passes putting her down might be my only option. I did have a new one adopt me recently and she is currently getting obedience training and pack training.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

You know it tends to get to that point when dogs are older its hard to tell if its best to continue to have them around on an austere environment or just to put them down. Its a very tough decision especially if its a family dog you know. I'm glad that you were able to find another dog, and you are doing the best thing by having her trained right away, it sets the tone for what's expected in her new pack and her role is established. The one thing I am very picky on which I recommend you check on how your dog is being trained is to see if they are using a single command for "sit/stay" or "down/stay". When I train a dog sit is sit and down is down they do not get up until released, I really dislike using compound commands because all it does is make the original command a trick in my eyes.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Some new doggie toys stashed away as well as training treats are also a good idea though Mish had mentioned tubes of tennis balls. But if you have quality kibble put away you can use it for training.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Our Golden will happily greet total strangers by rolling on her back and allowing the newcomer to rub her belly.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> I have ten cases of tennis balls air locked!!!


I know this is also a serious topic, but thank you for the morning laugh.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> We have two dogs, one can rebuild a deuce and a half, and the other is a field medic. Ok, just kidding, they are our babies, except for barking that would be about it. I do agree, dogs would be an important part of after SHTF, I am sure we'd get a couple large dogs when needed.


Hahaha! Rebuild a duece... Priceless ..


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

We have a lab/border collie mix. It is trained to provide us with love and affection. Other than that, I doubt that she is useful.

She knows how to sit, down, paw, and leave it. But will only listen to me when I have a snack in my hand.

She knows how to pick up firewood and spread it all over my yard, but we are still working on her 'stack the firewood over there' skills.

After many hours of training, I've learned that she walks very well on a training harness, but would rather choke herself if I tried to walk her on a collar.

oops, I almost forgot, I have a 5' high pile of 4' logs in the back yard, she has shown a great talent for climbing(sometimes running) over the pile. I wonder if I could turn this into a useful skill.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> We have a lab/border collie mix. *It is trained to provide us with love and affection*. Other than that, I doubt that she is useful.
> 
> She knows how to sit, down, paw, and leave it. But will only listen to me when I have a snack in my hand.
> 
> ...


Thats never a small thing, perhaps their greatest gift.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

when shtf I will prep my dogs with potatoes and carrots


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Toys and treats are great for prepping because believe it or not the dog will be affected mentally if you have to bug out. Treats are great for training but toys are better. They provide bonding time and fun for the dog and they are reusable. I prefer tug toys over balls over balls it provides more interaction between you and the dog, it trains the dogs grip and bite. To help with pulling on a collar switch over to a prong collar and I'm positive your dog will stop pulling. It's your dog's natural instinct to pull away its built in them to get away from whatever is causing the discomfort. Your dog has the potential to be trained she has the agility you just have to redirect her focus.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Need both as some dogs are toy motivated & others food motivated. With five dogs I need both toys & treats.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

You're correct some dogs are more food driven than toy driven.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've done Rottweiler rescue for 20 years. When I go to temperament test a dog I take various toys & treats.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

For present, everyday life my dogs are fantastic at home security and bad guy deterrent. Two Dobermans and an American Bulldog make a very strong case to move on to the next house. However, I hate, let me emphasize ... HATE ... to say this but in a scenario where we had to light out and absolute stealth was required my dogs might be the first to get a bullet. They would give up our position in a heartbeat. Now, presuming that we were to hold up, I keep one hundred twenty pounds of their kibble in a steady reserve that we rotate. I always have at least a six month supply of heart worm pills and the toy basket has at least twenty toys in it at all times. Prepped we are, but not for every scenario.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Huntinghawk I wish more people that decide to be dog owners did some kind of temperament testing, not doing so is what causes so many dogs to enter these pounds and it's a shame these dogs have to pay for a humans lack of knowledge. 

Hemi45 I totally understand your situation and it's hard to have the best of both worlds I've never had a reason to train a dog to not bark, it's just instinct to bark at anything suspicious and to try to have a dog alert or guard and be quite just to me seems Impossible. It would be very confusing for the dog to know hey do I bark or not. Even if you trained it to stop barking on command it still allows the dog to bark just to stop when you say so. Besides that I like that a lot of people have not only prepped the dogs food but monthly meds needed for a healthy dog. Not everyone can be prepared for every scenario, the possibilities are endless for what can happen but having a bunch of back up plans helps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While my first thoughts during my initial prepping wee that my wife's fufu dog would be next to useless except as a possible alarm system, he has thoroughly amazed me by having already caught 2 rabbits, 3 squirrels, 1 possum (but it was only pretending and my wife thought it was dead), 1 bird that didn't take off in time and was felled by one hell of a leap, and unfortunately 3 skunks. Thank God for hydrogen peroxide and baking soda de-skunking formula. You can see why he goes after skunks.
View attachment 9386

Thank God AZ doesn't seem to have very many of the little black and white mothers.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol I used to have a shi tsu and I thought the same thing it was just a fufu dog and really didn't serve any purpose. After thinking about it she actually was pretty good at altering us on suspicious sounds and things. Every dog can have a purpose it's just how we use them and modify them to make it better


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have medium & large nylon muzzles. That might be your choice when you need to keep your dogs quiet. I keep the muzzles, some leashes, & collars in my vehicle. My two males I muzzle before even taking them into the vet's office. Sounds & smells of other animals get them wound up.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea a muzzle is a good idea for that silence you want. I'm trying to socialize my GSD more she still gets pretty excited seeing other dogs. I'm trying to get her to the point to where she can ignore they are there and just go about her business.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a great tug toy I just did a review on one. It's usually used for training but can also be used for play.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just bought the dog an 870 and a hundred rounds of buckshot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

BTW, I researched eating dog food and I wouldn't do it in a SHTF time.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Serve it to the zombies


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol im sure eating dog food wouldn't be good for you. 100 rounds of buck shot and a dog is a great start.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have some labs and a pyrenees. They are all oudside dogs. The pyrenees is a great watchdog, he is large and has a deep bark. He has naturally taken to guarding the property from both critters and strangers. My labs are still pups, just over 1 year. I have worked with them quite a bit in the basics: sit, stay, down, shake, etc. It gets easier every time they learn something new. My long term goal is to train them as hunting dogs/retrievers. Some people would already be there by now but it's a learning process for me too. 

As for preps, I am slowly building a supply of food and supplies. Also I have connected to a vet that lives down the road. I have also dedicated a portion of my garage as a dog house for the cold months and also have fans in there to help them cool off in the Texas heat.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We have 3 dogs. My GSD, (Avitar), Hubbies Blue Tick **** Dog, and one of her pups, who's father is a Hybrid Wolf. (Sometimes it doesnt matter if you put your dog up when they're in heat).
As I've mentioned before, I've been training my GSD for Tracking, since he was 4 months old. Also obedience. 
Our dogs are outdoor dogs, so if something is around night or day, they will let me know.
But, I trained my GSD to not bark by simply ignoring him when I'm out and about in the yard. He has an 80' x 10' pen. He'll run that pen back and forth to watch us out in the yard, but he won't bark.
I did teach him to "Speak". This is important to alert me of a find.
The Hounds are pretty quiet by nature, until they see something to bark about.
I forgot. #4. About a month ago, a pure bred older male Yellow Lab decided to stay with us.
He's a real gentleman.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

It takes time to get dog training down pact. I'm still learning new things and theories. A lot of trainers have different ways of training it really depends on your style and what is effective for you as a trainer, and there's a lot that goes into it but when you start to really dedicate time it all starts to make sense. For me it took 6 weeks of straight research and learning to understand dog drives, basic obedience and bite work. A lot of stuff you really have to dig to find the answers but in the end it's Totally worth it.we keep our gsd out back majority of the day depending on the weather, but we also let her in to spend time with the family inside. Her training started at 5 weeks while she was with the breeder still and we just continued with it. Having a trained dog makes life so much easier I feel.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I presently have my dog on a 3 year rabies shot, has anybody thought about what they could do in a SHTF event? I would be quite concerned with the idea of our dogs getting bitten and contracting rabies.

I don't know about you all, but I've talked to a few people who said they would let their dogs "run free" and take care of themselves because they did it the natural ways for a bazillion years before we took them in. While I understand that dogs are descendants from the wolf who hunted for their food, most dogs have discovered the sofa and its advantages. 
Now in all sincerity, I could not let my little dog run free and try to survive. He would simply become a meal for one of the wild critters around here or another larger dog. I would find it more humane that if the SHTF event was that bad, I'd have to put him down rather than have him torn to bits to be a meal for something bigger.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> While I presently have my dog on a 3 year rabies shot, has anybody thought about what they could do in a SHTF event? I would be quite concerned with the idea of our dogs getting bitten and contracting rabies.
> 
> I don't know about you all, but I've talked to a few people who said they would let their dogs "run free" and take care of themselves because they did it the natural ways for a bazillion years before we took them in. While I understand that dogs are descendants from the wolf who hunted for their food, most dogs have discovered the sofa and its advantages.
> Now in all sincerity, I could not let my little dog run free and try to survive. He would simply become a meal for one of the wild critters around here or another larger dog. I would find it more humane that if the SHTF event was that bad, I'd have to put him down rather than have him torn to bits to be a meal for something bigger.


The modern "dog", through selective breeding, has become unable to survive on its own. We have controlled the evolution of dogs for thousands of years. This is how you get a chihuahua out of a wolf. In doing so, we have made the dog unsuited for the natural world.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

sparkyprep said:


> The modern "dog", through selective breeding, has become unable to survive on its own. We have controlled the evolution of dogs for thousands of years. This is how you get a chihuahua out of a wolf. In doing so, we have made the dog unsuited for the natural world.


I have to agree with you, while the instincts may be there in a way dogs are just too modernize. Some will adapt and survive but I think many won't make it. In the shtf situation I'll just keep my dog with me and protect her as much as I can. Once there's signs of anything being off and I can't take care of it I'll have to put her down.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 2 dogs. A gsd whose nickname is GG (Gentle Giant) and is super submissive. She is a great alert dog. Barks at strangers, and anything out of the ordinary. Mostly to be pet, but still barks. 

The other is a husky mix. I've had her since she was about 2 weeks old (she's 2.5 years old now). I had to bottle feed her. Training started at 2 weeks with potty training. Always took her outside and would not let her back in until she went potty outside. 

She now knows: sit, stay, lay down, speak, high five. High eight, go eat (I make them wait to start eating after I put their dish down), get em (chasing squirrels), back up, come here, etc. while she does bark, it takes a lot to get her to do so. It's more of a howl type bark. Very strange. 

I have approximately 30 days of food and meds for them. Working on getting more. 

As far as food, I have gotten them to eat a lot of fruits and veggies. The husky mix sits next to me out in the yard when I'm picking fruit off the trees, and I always toss her some. Her favorite is apricot


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

QUOTE=kevincali;247944]I have 2 dogs. A gsd whose nickname is GG (Gentle Giant) and is super submissive. She is a great alert dog. Barks at strangers, and anything out of the ordinary. Mostly to be pet, but still barks.

The other is a husky mix. I've had her since she was about 2 weeks old (she's 2.5 years old now). I had to bottle feed her. Training started at 2 weeks with potty training. Always took her outside and would not let her back in until she went potty outside.

She now knows: sit, stay, lay down, speak, high five. High eight, go eat (I make them wait to start eating after I put their dish down), get em (chasing squirrels), back up, come here, etc. while she does bark, it takes a lot to get her to do so. It's more of a howl type bark. Very strange.

I have approximately 30 days of food and meds for them. Working on getting more.

As far as food, I have gotten them to eat a lot of fruits and veggies. The husky mix sits next to me out in the yard when I'm picking fruit off the trees, and I always toss her some. Her favorite is apricot [/QUOTE]

Sounds like you have it pretty down. The basics in training just helps so much, and some people may not realize it but having a dog that can be obedient helps reduce stress in a shtf situation you know. Your not having to deal with a dog that doesn't listen and has no manners. I do the same when I feed my GSD, I make her sit and I'll put the bowl down, than tell her look and she'll look at my eyes after about 5 secs I'll give her the "Essen" German for eat command. I want her to know that I am allowing her to eat and she needs to follow what I say in order to eat. I still put my hand in her food from time to time to ensure there's so food aggression, because that is one thing I do not tolerate. I like to have the kids also give her commands to make her sit or lay down. It allows my dog to know where her place is in the pack. Overall she's a loving dog and very playful still a pup but protective of the kids, she doesn't like other dogs getting close to them especially my 2 yr old. It's good i honestly don't want to socialize my dog with other dogs to much I just want her to ignore them.

The same for humans I don't mind if they pet but I rather have her img ore other humans. She's not here to be pet by any person her role is to protect and I'm trying to get her to that point. Once I can get her to read people's body language it will help a lot, but that comes with time and maturity.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Conundrum99 said:


> Just bought the dog an 870 and a hundred rounds of buckshot.


My dog is ready to go. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

Mine have tactical harnesses with flashbangs and throwing knives, when I say "Element oh-zero tomato torpedo" they take up their hidden defensive positions on my property...Just kidding, we have veterinary supplies (worm/flea prevention etc.) and food in abundance for my cat, nothing for my none-existent dogs...:68:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I try to increase my stores every month so do the same for the dogs. Ivomec for heart worms is cheap enough. Flea & tick meds are kind of expensive. And the 4Health kibble I put up for them I buy when on sale. Probably just short of 250lbs.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> All mine are use to saddlebags & three are cart trained.
> 
> Don't forget enough flea & tick medicine as well as heartworm prevention.


We just purchased new harnesses for our Rotties. Cart training is this summer/fall. And next spring (assuming e last that long) they will both be old enough and have completed their pre-lim training classes for Schutzhund training.


----------

